# Nitecore I4 New Intellicharger



## Birkie (22/7/21)

Hi There Vapers
My Golisi 4-bay charger is "playing up" a little. It charges my batteries when plugged into a 12v power source, but not from 220v.
So I'm considering replacing with a new Nitecore 4 bay charger. But, when I read the list of batteries for which it is suited, 21700's don't appear on the list. I use both 18650's and 21700's.
Can someone please confirm if it is compatible with 21700 batteries?
Or should I consider another charger?
Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/7/21)

I had a New Nitecore i4 charger; it charged my 20700 and 21700 batteries just fine. 

Upgraded it to Nitecore D4 charger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (23/7/21)

My Molicell 21700's fit in my I4 and D4, but some other brands don't... I'd suggest going to store and trying it out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/7/21)

My I4 fits 18350, 18650, 20700, 21700 (Samsung & Molicell), 26650

With a list on the back of the charger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (23/7/21)

Ditto as above

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Birkie (23/7/21)

Stranger said:


> Ditto as above


Thanks for the responses! Apreciated!
Think I'll go with the Nitecore D4 then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (23/7/21)

Birkie said:


> Hi There Vapers
> My Golisi 4-bay charger is "playing up" a little. It charges my batteries when plugged into a 12v power source, but not from 220v.
> So I'm considering replacing with a new Nitecore 4 bay charger. But, when I read the list of batteries for which it is suited, 21700's don't appear on the list. I use both 18650's and 21700's.
> Can someone please confirm if it is compatible with 21700 batteries?
> ...



If its only charging from a 12v source and not AC, theres a good chance that some of the capacitors shot ( pregnant/swollen ).
They are easy enough to change if you are able to use a soldering iron and have a little bit of electronics know how.

All the chargers I've looked at/fixed for people that have done the same thing, i.e. not charging from AC source, have all been due to capacitors that have failed... with the exception of one charger which had actually blown the power pcb.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

